

Show HN: Chrome Extension for writing faster in Gmail - humanfromearth
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quicktext-for-chrome/lmcngpkjkplipamgflhioabnhnopeabf

======
humanfromearth
This extension uses templates or 'canned responses' to write repetitive
e-mails faster. You can define your own tab completions, template variables,
and so on.

If you use Gmail a lot than you should install this extension just to complete
simple salutes such as: "Hello Firstname,".

I'm the author. Ask me anything.

